# Sunday Fry-up??



## xsunnysuex (Oct 1, 2011)

My partner is craving a sunday fryup.  Apparently it's not the same unless you're sitting in a cafe while someone cooks it for you.  I've offered to cook one,  but nope.  Not the same he says.  So, does anyone know a cafe open on a Sunday where he can get his fryup fix?  Anywhere in Brixton/Stockwell will be good.  Cheers.


----------



## Laughing Toad (Oct 1, 2011)

There's a place underneath the arches on Station Road, near the farmers' market. They're open on Sundays.


----------



## story (Oct 1, 2011)

Vera Cruz, but it's not as good as Phoenix


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 1, 2011)

Sounds dodgy to me


----------



## uk benzo (Oct 1, 2011)

The Lounge do pretty good veggie fry ups- open Sundays as well.


----------



## Winot (Oct 1, 2011)

Is Duck Egg open on Sunday?


----------



## Athos (Oct 1, 2011)

uk benzo said:


> veggie fry ups


----------



## story (Oct 2, 2011)

Winot said:


> Is Duck Egg open on Sunday?


 
Oh yeah, forgot about them. Yes, they are, but pricey.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 2, 2011)

Os Navigadores (Paulo'z Way) on Brixton Hill/New Park Road do full English for £4.50 and it's not bad at all.


----------



## Laughing Toad (Oct 2, 2011)

So where did you take him xsunnysuex, and what was it like?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 2, 2011)

Laughing Toad said:


> So where did you take him xsunnysuex, and what was it like?



Thanks for all the replies.  We never even got near a fry up.  By the time we got out every where we went was closed.  So we went to the pimlico boot sale instead lol.  Maybe next Sunday.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 3, 2011)

Winot said:


> Is Duck Egg open on Sunday?



Not that impressed with Duck Egg. The fry up is ok but the way they treat their customers can be a bit shoddy. A woman, who looked a bit fragile, was waiting for her friend to turn up and they basically made her leave because her friend took too long to get there and they had a queue of people waiting. There was lots of spare tables when she got there and was only sat down for about ten mins. They could have been a bit nicer about it, it was made worse because the woman just looked so sad. Really put me off my brekkie 

I've always liked the Love Walk Cafe in Camberwell. Excellent breakfast and good value, cheapest breakfast is £4 and comes with tea and toast


----------



## Yetman (Oct 3, 2011)

I get like this. But I would never accept a car fooking boot sale over the fry up. I'd travel to find one until the next morning if I had to. Usually you can find a pub which does all day breakfasts, which isnt the same but it works well cos you can get a pint with it.

Toby Carverys are doing fry ups now, though you can have as many beans and eggs and stuff as you want, you only get two bacon and one sausage for a fiver (241 with voucher at the minute). Thats right, ONE SAUSAGE. Still, not bad. Other than that if its late sizzler pubs are doing a highly overpriced fry up which you can get all day.

When you need a fry up, you need a fry up. I cant believe your man accepted a car boot sale instead, he must have been raging inside.....you got a keeper there love


----------



## ringo (Oct 4, 2011)

Johnnies Cafe on Coldharbour Lane - huge range, big portions, a very friendly Turkish family run business.


----------



## Davidoff (Oct 10, 2011)

Vera Cruz just up brixton hill is open sundays. Not tried their full fry up but they do very good coffee and bacon sandwiches and are well nice.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 11, 2011)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> I've always liked the Love Walk Cafe in Camberwell. Excellent breakfast and good value, cheapest breakfast is £4 and comes with tea and toast


I like Love Walk Cafe too, their food is good, coffee is pretty good and they are also friendly especially to children which is a bonus.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 11, 2011)

I've always wanted to try Sem's cafe on Padfield Road (cuts the corner between CHL and HH Rd) mainly because it looks a bit old skool and must rely on word-of-mouth as it's off the beaten track.... maybe.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 12, 2011)

Is San Marino open on Sundays? Just had a seriously good / large fry-up there for £5.50.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 12, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Os Navigadores (Paulo'z Way) on Brixton Hill/New Park Road do full English for £4.50 and it's not bad at all.



Their breakfasts have gone downhill


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 12, 2011)

have they? do we know if it's still owned by the same guy?

The decor seems to have been toned down a bit inside.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 12, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> have they? do we know if it's still owned by the same guy?
> 
> The decor seems to have been toned down a bit inside.



He said someone else is now managing it and it's up to them what they do. He said he thinks they're going for a more restaurant than cafe theme.

The breakfasts had been going downhill a bit before the new manager took over though but had one a few weeks ago and it was not good at all 

I assume he still owns the building and is renting it out maybe?  Or does he still own the business but a different guy manages?  I'm guessing the former, but I don't know how business works


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 12, 2011)

I had one in the last couple of months and thought it was fine, especially for £4.50 or whatever.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 12, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I had one in the last couple of months and thought it was fine, especially for £4.50 or whatever.



The chips are crap nowadays.  That was the first thing I noticed.  They used to be reasonable sized chips, now they're little thin ones, sometimes leathery.  The portions have got smaller as well.  Friend got a little slice of black pudding that was so overcooked, he picked it up and was chinking it on the side of his plate.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 12, 2011)

Steve's in Herne Hill is hard to beat but not sure if it's open Sundays.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 12, 2011)

Rushy said:


> Is San Marino open on Sundays? Just had a seriously good / large fry-up there for £5.50.



Yep, at least if my memory is working correctly. Definitely was open when the Farmers Market was on lately.

Sema's does a reasonable, huge plate of reassuring grease on Sundays ime. Tulse Hill mind, albeit near the Hootahobcanning rather the station side of things.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 12, 2011)

tarannau said:


> Yep, at least if my memory is working correctly. Definitely was open when the Farmers Market was on lately.
> 
> Sema's does a reasonable, huge plate of reassuring grease on Sundays ime. Tulse Hill mind, albeit near the Hootahobcanning rather the station side of things.



on Tulse Hill rather than in Tulse Hill...


----------



## tarannau (Oct 12, 2011)

I've tried that one, to occasionally blank looks it has to be said - it's a wee bit confusing to those not entirely in the Brixton know. Direction by pub locations is much easier, well when they're not turned into churches or Portuguese eateries that is.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 12, 2011)

I find if you say "Tulse Hill" people think of the station. If I take a taxi, I usually start off by saying Effra Road and then .. "oh just a little bit up here"...

I would describe Sema's location as in Brixton though. Unless everything South of Brixton Water Lane is either in Tulse Hill or Streatham!

For those who find it confusing I usually point out that not all "London roads" are *in* London...


----------



## hmmph (Oct 12, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> He said someone else is now managing it and it's up to them what they do. He said he thinks they're going for a more restaurant than cafe theme.
> 
> The breakfasts had been going downhill a bit before the new manager took over though but had one a few weeks ago and it was not good at all
> 
> I assume he still owns the building and is renting it out maybe? Or does he still own the business but a different guy manages? I'm guessing the former, but I don't know how business works



I know it's not open on a Sunday but if you're having a fry up round here any other morning in the week it HAS to be Angela's Cafe on New Park Road. I love that place as it's like going to your favourite aunties for breakfast. Half of me can't believe I'm even telling you about this secret little gem of a cafe but I can't be selfish now 

3 country cottage style tables and a domestic looking kitchen (but with an industrial sized griddle) and that's it. Only issue is no fresh coffee but everything is cooked perfectly, good portions and very reasonably priced. It's so personable she even asks if you want your fat cut off the bacon and more importantly she builds my butties in the fussy way I like them   It's just a lovely vibe and a lovely place.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 12, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Steve's in Herne Hill is hard to beat but not sure if it's open Sundays.


Where is Steve?


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 12, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Where is Steve?



Next to Olley's fish and chip mortgage, by Brockwell Park.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 12, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Where is Steve?



balls


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 12, 2011)

I can't quite picture that.. I'm reminded the breakfast at Brockwell House cafe_ looks_ decent - I haven't tried it - for about £5.50.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 12, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I can't quite picture that.. I'm reminded the breakfast at Brockwell House cafe_ looks_ decent - I haven't tried it - for about £5.50.



It's on the parade. Double-fronted place with a blue-on-white sign. Kind of inconspicuous next to Olleys various "Best Fish and Chips In The Galaxy" signs.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 12, 2011)

It's a really good cafe that one (is it called Steves? or something else) - they're always very friendly if I go there with my little girl.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 12, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> fish and chip mortgage



What's one of them?  Or am I missing something totally obvious?

Sorry, I'm from North London.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 12, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> What's one of them?  Or am I missing something totally obvious?
> 
> Sorry, I'm from North London.



It's just a very expensive fish and chip shop.


----------

